# Intense color using the Lab Mode in Photoshop...



## photogirlflorida (Jul 14, 2009)

The water lily from the other day.......

Once you have the program open, go to image, mode and select Lab mode....then duplicate the Background layer and add a Curves adjustment layer.....From the channels pull down menu, choose a, and play around with the curve until you get the result you want........and go back to the pull down menu and choose b.....and do the same there....when you are all done you change back from Lab mode to RGB........Well anyway, this is what I came up with......


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 14, 2009)

Seeing the original would make it easier distinguish the colour conversion. Congrats on discovering the benefits of editing colour without adjusting luminance.


----------



## photogirlflorida (Jul 14, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Seeing the original would make it easier distinguish the colour conversion. Congrats on discovering the benefits of editing colour without adjusting luminance.



I posted these the other day.........

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/170791-water-lily.html

I took a lot of pictures of the water lily, so I used one of them to change the colors...........thanks a lot for your kind words, appreciate it very much........and most of all, it is fun to do..........


----------



## ann (Jul 14, 2009)

i like the orginals much better.
just my 2 cents


----------



## photogirlflorida (Jul 14, 2009)

ann said:


> i like the orginals much better.
> just my 2 cents




Appreciate your feedback very much........at least there are many possibilities with this feature...........


----------

